# south bend lathe



## ninja-san (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, i'm new here and i'm from Belgium, so dont shoot me for my poor englisch.
Lats year i bought a south bend lathe , 5th hand maybe , but i don't know what type it is. i'm surching for a year now and i think it is a 9" model R. 
Can anyone help me please? I buyed allready a fiew parts  for a 9" but they dont fit! So i want to know wich parts i have to buy.
















My mail is greenzx9rr@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## Maxx (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks more like a 10" to my untrained eye.
On the lathe bed on the right side by the tail stock should be a serial number.
If you post that it can be figured out.


----------



## ninja-san (Nov 9, 2013)

Maxx said:


> Looks more like a 10" to my untrained eye.
> On the lathe bed on the right side by the tail stock should be a serial number.
> If you post that it can be figured out.



sorry there is no serial number on the lathe .
But here i found this : http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/page3.html
A version of the early 9-inch, and possibly the Model R, was sold in Great Britain as the "UNITOL". These had all South Bend identification marks removed, even to chiselling off any letters cast into the bed.

???


----------



## ninja-san (Nov 9, 2013)

Someone sent me a mail...

  You have a 409 Series "R" lathe from roughly about 1937.  I found a similar one in the attached photo except it has the quick change gearbox, otherwise it looks very similar.   The one you have is rather unique and I've never seen many of them but then the "unique" is what is giving you the problem on finding parts.  The design is actually closer to the early Heavy 10 lathes and the later industrial version lathes so some of those parts may actually interchange with some small modifications.   Look for early 10L parts.   It looks like you have bolts in the top of the spindle bearing caps.  There should be oil fill cups there to feed oil to the spindle I believe unless that has been modified.  This lathe came out before the "workshop" lathes in the later 1930's.   You might try searching wswells.com as they quite a bit of information on the 1930's lathes on that site.

who thinks this is right?


----------



## ninja-san (Nov 11, 2013)

Maxx said:


> Looks more like a 10" to my untrained eye.
> On the lathe bed on the right side by the tail stock should be a serial number.
> If you post that it can be figured out.



no its a 9" )




- - - Updated - - -

nobody more information for me about my lathe?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 11, 2013)

Great way to figure out the "throw".  I'll remember that one.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## frank r (Nov 12, 2013)

Please join the Yahoo group, its free. Post this question there.

http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/southbendlathe/info?yguid=160007861


----------

